# Powercolor HD 6870 X2 review



## bulldozer (6. Juli 2011)

Wie bereits vor einigen Wochen bekannt wurde, hat Powercolor an einer Dual-GPU Karte auf Basis des Barts XT gearbeitet und diese vor ca. 2 Wochen offiziell vorgestellt.

Nun gibt es ein erstes Review zu dieser Karte.

Die HD 6870 X2 basiert auf zwei Barts XT mit jeweils 1 GB GDDR5 RAM pro GPU.
Die Taktraten belaufen sich auf 900MHz für den Core und 1050 MHz für den Speicher und entsprechen somit einer normalen HD 6870 ohne OC.

Als Mindestvoraussetzung für das Netzteil empfiehlt Powercolor 600W was bei 2x 8-pin Anschlüssen kein Wunder ist.

Eine Besonderheit dieser Karte ist, dass statt des hauseigenen PCI-Bridge-Chips von AMD ein Lucid Hydra Chip für die Kommunikation der beiden GPU's sorgt was sich teilweise interessant auf die Skalierung auswirkt.

Kommen wir nun zum interessanten Punkt, den Benchmark Ergebnissen 

3DMark 11:
GeForce GTX 580 - 6304 Punkte
GeForce GTX 590 - 8989 Punkte
Radeon HD 6870 CF - 7121 Punkte
*Powercolor HD 6870 X2 - 8144 Punkte*

AvP 1920x1080, 8xAA:
GeForce GTX 580 - 63 FPS
GeForce GTX 590 - 95 FPS
Radeon HD 6870 CF - 97 FPS
*Powercolor HD 6870 X2 - 96 FPS*

Crysis Warhead 1920x1080, 16xAA, Enthusiast
GeForce GTX 580 - 36 FPS
GeForce GTX 590 - 51 FPS
Radeon HD 6870 CF - 42 FPS
*Powercolor HD 6870 X2 - 52 FPS*

Far Cry 2 1920x1080, 8xAA, ultra
GeForce GTX 580 - 92 FPS
GeForce GTX 590 - 121 FPS
Radeon HD 6870 CF - 73 FPS
*Powercolor HD 6870 X2 - 101 FPS*

Metro 2033 1920x1080, 8xAA, DX11
GeForce GTX 580 - 43 FPS
GeForce GTX 590 - 66 FPS
Radeon HD 6870 CF - 57 FPS
*Powercolor HD 6870 X2 - 61 FPS*


Wie zu sehen ist kann sich die Karte deutlich von einer GTX 580 absetzen und in einigen Situationen sogar mit der GTX 590 gleichziehen.

Interessanter wird der Vergleich mit einem HD 6870 crossfire System welches sich in Crysis um ca. 22% und im Extremfall in Far Cry 2 um fast 30% geschlagen geben muss was wohl auf CF Skalierungsprobleme zurück zu führen ist die anscheinend beim Lucid Hydra Chip nicht vorhanden sind.

Bemerkenswert sind auch die Temperaturen die erreicht worden sind. Unter Last soll die Karte im Durchschnitt grade einmal 68°C erreicht haben.

Dennoch gibt es neben der guten auch eine schlechte Seite.
Laut dem Fazit der Seite hatte die Karte deutlich bemerkbare Ruckler im Vergleich zu der Konkurenz was wohl auf extreme Mikroruckler des Lucid Hydra Chips schließen lässt.

Des Weiteren hat sich das System während des Testens mehrfach aufgehängt was den Eindruck hinterlässt, dass die HD 6870 X2 nicht wirklich marktreif und voreilig auf den Markt gebracht wurde.

Zur Leistungsaufnahme oder der Lautstärke der Karte wurde kein Test gemacht.

Quelle: Overclock3D :: Review :: PowerColor HD6870X2 Review :: Introduction and Technical Specifications


----------



## Hugo78 (6. Juli 2011)

Das Ganze klingt ja nach einer Schönheits OP Barbiekarte.
Dicke Frames, aber nichts dahinter.

Also nochmal:


bulldozer schrieb:


> Crysis Warhead 1920x1080, 16xAA, Enthusiast
> GeForce GTX 580 - 36 FPS
> GeForce GTX 590 - 51 FPS
> Radeon HD 6870 CF - 42 FPS
> *Powercolor HD 6870 X2 - 52 FPS*


^^Das waren die durchschnittlichen fps, die leider nichts aussagen.

Hier die Minimum fps:
Crysis Warhead 1920x1080, 16xAA, Enthusiast
GeForce GTX 580 - 26 FPS
GeForce GTX 590 - 37 FPS
Radeon HD 6870 CF - 30 FPS
*Powercolor HD 6870 X2 - 1 FPS
*
Die restlichen Minimum FPS schauen besser aus, aber auch hier wäre die SingleGPU 580 immernoch flüssig,
 wo man bei den µRuckler Fake Frames Kopfschmerzen bekommt.


----------



## belle (6. Juli 2011)

Egal, nicht alle interessieren die Mikro-Ruckler.  Es ist auf jeden Fall interessant zu sehen, wie viel Leistung alleine der Lucid Hydra noch rausholt.  Wenn nur die teilweise sehr geringen Min-Fps nicht wären...


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Juli 2011)

vorausgesetzt die treiber passen... weil selbst auf so einer direkt gpu karte brauch es einen funktionierenden treiber ... oder seh ich das falsch


----------



## BadLuck (7. Juli 2011)

Tolles Review! Vielen Dank.


----------



## Adam West (7. Juli 2011)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> ^^Das waren die durchschnittlichen fps, die leider nichts aussagen.



Warum?



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Hier die Minimum fps:
> Crysis Warhead 1920x1080, 16xAA, Enthusiast
> GeForce GTX 580 - 26 FPS
> GeForce GTX 590 - 37 FPS
> ...


 
Sicherlich Treiberproblem der 1 FPS.

MfG


----------



## kuer (7. Juli 2011)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Das Ganze klingt ja nach einer Schönheits OP Barbiekarte.
> Dicke Frames, aber nichts dahinter.
> 
> Also nochmal:
> ...





Wenn der durchschnitts Wert für dich nichts aussagt, so tut es dein herausgepicktes Ergebnis erst recht nicht. Durchschnitt besagt übrings, das solche Aussetzer mit berücksichtigt werden und sind AUssagekräftiger als dein Einzelergebnis. ABer wie heist es so schön......wer suched der findet.....
Fankt ist, das die GTX580 deutlich geschlagen wird. Fakt ist auch, das der Treiber noch viel arbeit mit sich bringt und das liegt sicher auch an dem verwendeten Brückenchip. Fakt ist auch, das die Karte mit dem angepeilten Preis einfach zu teuer ist. Selbst bei der doch recht guten Leistung.

Mein Fazit: Nette Studie, aber von Nutzwert in diesem Zustand nicht zu empfehlen. Noch nicht.


----------



## Neoterror (7. Juli 2011)

68°C na das ja fast noch kalt, meine ex 4870x2 hätte Wasser zum kochen gebracht mit ihren beiden Heizplatten


----------



## Hugo78 (7. Juli 2011)

@Adam West & kuer

Euch ist völlig klar, was ruckeln und inbesondere µRuckler sind, stellt euch nicht dumm.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2011)

Genau aus diesem Grund kommt DualGPU für mich auch nicht in Frage. Ich finde MR fallen schon etwas auf, zumindest bei einem CF-Gespann konnte ich es schon beobachten.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Juli 2011)

Die Karte ist ja nicht schlecht, darüber muss man ja nicht streiten, ich würde sie auf jedenfall gegen mein 5870 tauschen


----------



## Adam West (7. Juli 2011)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> @Adam West & kuer
> 
> Euch ist völlig klar, was ruckeln und inbesondere µRuckler sind, stellt euch nicht dumm.


 
Was hat mein comment mit Mikrorucklern zu tun?


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. Juli 2011)

> ^^Das waren die durchschnittlichen fps, die leider nichts aussagen.


 
Die sagen nach wie vor das meiste aus.
Minimum FPS sind bei AMD und Nvidia meist identisch.
CF und SLI sind sicherlich Ausnahmen, meistens istb es da aber auch wenig problematisch.
Das was der Karte fehlt ist der V-ram, sonst wäre sie bei gutem Preis eventuell noch brauchbar, ansonsten Nischendasein.


----------



## rUdeBoy (8. Juli 2011)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die sagen nach wie vor das meiste aus.
> Minimum FPS sind bei AMD und Nvidia meist identisch.
> CF und SLI sind sicherlich Ausnahmen, meistens istb es da aber auch wenig problematisch.
> Das was der Karte fehlt ist der V-ram, sonst wäre sie bei gutem Preis eventuell noch brauchbar, ansonsten Nischendasein.



Ich muss Hugo d leider zum Teil zustimmen.
Zwar kann man die Durchschnitts-FPS für einen Vergleich hernehmen, trotzdem sind für Spieler die Minimum-FPS ausschlaggebend.

Als (Extrem-) Beispiel:
Was würde es mir bringen, wenn ein Spiel mit durchschnittlich 60 FPS (was mehr als flüssig ist) läuft, der Wert aber nur dadurch zustande kommt, dass ich 250 FPS hab solange ich in den Himmel blicke und der Wert auf 2 FPS einbricht sobald aufwendigere Partikeleffekte/viel Textur/Lichteffekte zu sehen sind?
Jeder würde hier sagen: Nichts.

Von daher würde ich sagen:
Für einen Vergleich können ruhig die Durchschnitts-FPS hergenommen werden, ausschlaggebend für den Spielbetrieb sind aber auf jeden Fall die Min-FPS.


----------



## Hugo78 (8. Juli 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Was hat mein comment mit Mikrorucklern zu tun?


 
Wenn man bei einem Test mit MGPU Gespannen, nach dem ...


Adam West schrieb:


> Warum?



... fragt, warum durchschnittliche (avg.) FPS hier kein Vergleich sind, hat es auf jeden Fall was mit µRuckler zutun.

oc3d.net bemerkt selber:


> especially the minimum frame-rate of some games caused noticable stutters.


Aber bitte, für die "Dummen".
Nehmen wir Metro 2033

Avg. FPS
6870 X2 = 61FPS
GTX 580 = 43FPS

min. FPS
6870 X2 = 37FPS
GTX 580 = 35FPS

Die Avg.FPS erwecken den Eindruck eines riesen Unterschieds.
Bei den Minimum FPS sollte aber jedem klar sein, dass diese 37FPS der X2 nicht mehr ausreichen um flüssig zusein, ebend weil sie sich einen micro-abruckeln.
Die GTX 580 läuft dagegen butterweich, trotz -2fps weniger.


----------



## Panto (9. Juli 2011)

müllkarte


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die Karte ist ja nicht schlecht, darüber muss man ja nicht streiten, ich würde sie auf jedenfall gegen mein 5870 tauschen




gegen meine beiden 5870er würde ich sie aber nicht tauschen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. Juli 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> müllkarte


 
müllkommentar


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Wenn der durchschnitts Wert für dich nichts aussagt, so tut es dein herausgepicktes Ergebnis erst recht nicht. Durchschnitt besagt übrings, das solche Aussetzer mit berücksichtigt werden und sind AUssagekräftiger als dein Einzelergebnis. ABer wie heist es so schön......wer suched der findet.....



Bei Multi-GPU-Karten brauchst du nicht lange suchen, sie sind einfach bullshit, egal ob von AMD oder Nvidia 




kuer schrieb:


> Fankt ist, das die GTX580 deutlich geschlagen wird.


 
-Fakt ist auch, dass die Karte wie jede andere Multi-GPU-Karte aufgrund der Mikroruckler zum Spielen nichts taugt!

-Fakt ist auch, dass die GTX 580 jedem ein subjektiv flüssigeres Spielen erlaubt als jede derzeit erhältliche Multi-GPU-Karte!

-Fakt ist aber leider auch, dass es immer wieder einige Mult-GPU-Anhänger gibt die sich der Realität und den objektiven Tatsachen verweigern und immer noch wehemend behaupten es gäbe keine Mikroruckler, obwohl diese schon seit Jahren bewiesen sind!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Juli 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Bei Multi-GPU-Karten brauchst du nicht lange suchen, sie sind einfach bullshit, egal ob von AMD oder Nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Fakt ist auch, dass das so nicht stimmt.

1. Wer weiß wie sehr die Mikroruckler dank Lucid verringert wurden ?

2. Jeder reagiert anders auf Mikroruckler. Ich persönlich nehme sie überhaupt nicht war, daher ist die Karte für mich Top und wird die GTX580 schlagen


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Fakt ist auch, dass das so nicht stimmt.



Achja?  

Videobeweis: "Mikroruckler" zerstören den leistungssteigernden Effekt von Multi-GPU-Lösungen -

Multi-GPU Mikroruckler: Erste Statements von AMD und Nvidia -

Test: ATi Radeon HD 4870 X2 (Seite 24) - 12.08.2008 - ComputerBase

AMD Radeon HD 5870 - CrossFire, Eyefinity und Mikroruckler im Test - Crossfire: Mikroruckler (Seite 11)



adiovans111 schrieb:


> 1. Wer weiß wie sehr die Mikroruckler dank Lucid verringert wurden ?



Verringert, bedeutet nicht, dass sie nicht mehr vorhanden sind 




adiovans111 schrieb:


> 2. Jeder reagiert anders auf Mikroruckler. Ich persönlich nehme sie überhaupt nicht war, daher ist die Karte für mich Top und wird die GTX580 schlagen



Ich glaube dir nicht, dass du sie nicht wahr nimmst, dir fehlen vielleicht nur die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Ein Farbenblinder weiß auch nicht, dass er farbenblind ist, bis ihm das jemand sagt, oder er einen Test macht


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Juli 2011)

@Dr. Cox:

Diese Diskussion ist absolut Sinnlos  Ich hatte mal eine Zeit lang HD5770 CF, mit einer Karte hatte ich in den gewünschten Karten ruckelige 18-20FPS. Mit 2 Karten schwankte das zwischen 35-40FPS. Das kam mir absolut ruckelfrei vor, obwohl alle meinen MGPU braucht mind. 40-50 FPS um ruckelfrei zu sein. 

Die Karte hat den gleichen Verbrauch wie eine GTX580, und wird wohl schneller sein. Also why not ?


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> @Dr. Cox:
> 
> Diese Diskussion ist absolut Sinnlos  Ich hatte mal eine Zeit lang HD5770 CF, mit einer Karte hatte ich in den gewünschten Karten ruckelige 18-20FPS. Mit 2 Karten schwankte das zwischen 35-40FPS. Das kam mir absolut ruckelfrei vor, obwohl alle meinen MGPU braucht mind. 40-50 FPS um ruckelfrei zu sein.
> 
> Die Karte hat den gleichen Verbrauch wie eine GTX580, und wird wohl schneller sein. Also why not ?


 
Wenn du da wirklich keinen Unterschied feststellen kannst, dann hoffe ich bloß, dass du niemals den Führerschein machst  

Ne, jetzt aber mal im Ernst, vergleiche mal 35-40 FPS einer Multi-GPU-Karte mit 35-40 Frames einer Single-GPU-Karte, du wirst ganz sicher einen Unterschied feststellen, den hat bisher noch jeder in meinem Freundeskreis gesehen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Juli 2011)

Hab ich gemacht, ich stelle keinen Unterschied fest.

Mal im Ernst, warum willst du mir das nicht glauben ? Bist du so versessen darauf deine Meinung zu verbreiten, dass du *meinen eigenen Erfahrungen* und meinem eigenen Empfinden widersprechen willst ?


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht, ich stelle keinen Unterschied fest.
> 
> Mal im Ernst, warum willst du mir das nicht glauben ? Bist du so versessen darauf deine Meinung zu verbreiten, dass du *meinen eigenen Erfahrungen* und meinem eigenen Empfinden widersprechen willst ?


 
Nein, ich kann es mir nur einfach nicht vorstellen, dass du da keinen Unterschied sehen kannst. Der Unterschied ist so heftig, dass man ihn einfach wahrnehmen muss 

PS: Hast du schon eine Brille?


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe bei CF auch keine mRuckler !!!

Und ich betreibe schon lange CF! Gut bei Fifa sieht mans mal ein bissel wenn der Ball über das Feld geschossen wird aber sonst is da nix! 
AMD Treiber sei Dank 

Und nein ich bin nicht Blind und ich habe gute Augen!


----------

